
Do Americans really not believe in man-made Climate Change? - joeborza
Hey all,<p>We&#x27;re running a startup which focused on building a carbon footprint for any business (or potentially person&#x2F;home) using their energy bills.<p>We&#x27;ve recently been advised to steer clear of the US market as there is too much uncertainty there around policy and supports?<p>What do those based in US think, or is there better markets to focus on?<p>Nb. Not a marketing plug but if you would like to try out our Beta tool just have a search for EnergyElephant (don&#x27;t ignore the Elephant in the room ;0)
======
LeoSolaris
Well... Let's put it this way: The current administration fired all of its
science advisors, is actively defunding the Environmental Protection Agency
after putting an oil industry lawyer in charge, and walked away from the Paris
Agreement entirely.

I'd say that "uncertainty" is a very mild term for the current US regulatory
stance on climate change. "Blatantly hostile" might be more appropriate.

------
bediger4000
My current glib explantion is that "Climate Change" is associated with Al
Gore. Gore won the popular vote in the 2000 US Presidential Election, and
arguably was kept from winning the Electoral College vote by a politically-
motivated Supreme Court vote.

Republicans know this. Their response is to stigmatize and demonize Al Gore
and what he's closely associated with, in an attempt to repress the memory of
arguably illegitimately winning the 2000 presidential election.

Yes, I'm advocating for Freudian analysis of politics in the USA.

